# L245 Hydraulic lever



## coford (Oct 18, 2010)

My hydraulic lever has started to free fall and will not stay in place. It was working fine before i took off the Guide Lever to free up the Stop Lever. When i put it back on the Lever would not stay in position and it really is a pain when trying to hold a grade. 
Any Suggestions?
tks:dazed:


----------

